# Incredible New Dramatic Soprano: Marcy Stonikas



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I just saw The Consul in Seattle and was blown away with a young dramatic soprano who came up through our Young Artists Program... Marcy Stonikas ( note the different spelling than in the title). Great dramatic presence, gorgeous shimmering voice, and the top is so big it is almost painful! Huge! Bigger than Jane Eaglen's. This clip does not sufficiently show off her C the way I heard it last night. Jesus! Watch out for her. An Isolde is on the way. A plus is that she is a plus size gal who is not obese and pleasant to look at. Lori Phillips was our Turandot and was fan-tas-tic, but Stonikas was our second cast and many thought she was better and THAT is saying a lot. Sorry about mis spelling her name in the title. I can't change that.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I've edited the thread title, so the name is spelled correctly.:tiphat:


----------



## ElAhrairah (Feb 4, 2014)

I saw her perform tonight and she was quite good. I think the orchestra got a bit loud at times which made it difficult to hear the other singers, but she held her own to her credit.


----------

